# 21Rs Broken Rear Slide Bracket



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a broken bracket, the component which the slide rail plug into in the rear of a 21RS. The unit is about 2 years old. The bracket has two hex head bolts. I am hoping the engineer which built the outback allowed the two hex head bolts to thread into the frame and I can simply unscrew the hex head bolts, get another bracket from ob and screw in.

Also the rear slide has a storage cabinet beneath it. TheBracket which holds the lid holder, made of white platis also broke. That brack has 4 allen screws. Does anyone know if this is replaceable?


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

got pictures to help us see what you see?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Need some pictures.


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

daveo said:


> I have a broken bracket, the component which the slide rail plug into in the rear of a 21RS. The unit is about 2 years old. The bracket has two hex head bolts. I am hoping the engineer which built the outback allowed the two hex head bolts to thread into the frame and I can simply unscrew the hex head bolts, get another bracket from ob and screw in.
> 
> Also the rear slide has a storage cabinet beneath it. TheBracket which holds the lid holder, made of white platis also broke. That brack has 4 allen screws. Does anyone know if this is replaceable?


The rear slide bracket is also the same as the lower awning support brackets, you can find them online or at the dealer by looking up lower awning support bracket. They are held in by self tapping bolts and should be easy enough to replace, there has been several post on this in this forum. A few with links. I will see if I can find them online and will post a link as well.

My model does not have the cabinet, sorry I cant help you there.


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.americanrvcompany.com/Dometic-3104653005-Painted-Bottom-Bracket-Assembly-Camper-Trailer-RV_p_3146.html

Like this I believe, there are other styles as well, not sure what the newer trailers have


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Replacement parts topic, post #3.

Replacement Parts Topic


----------

